# May 2009 Tank of the Month: Orlando



## hooha

*50 Gallon Rimless by Orlando*










*Introduction and Background*

Hello APC! I am Orlando Morales, the creator and keeper of the May tank of the month. I live in the growing university town of Gainesville, Florida with my wife, Laura, and co-inspirator of the represented aquarium. I started keeping aquariums at the young age of nine, while living with my family in Panama. Back then, aquarium keeping for me was more than an hobby, although I very much enjoyed it, my aquarium served a very important purpose. My father and I were avid fishermen and we used the aquarium as a bait holding tank, so the aquarium and it's creatures were constantly changing. I did, however, begin experimenting with aquatic plants in the aquarium during this time. I would bring swampy plants home from Gatun Lake in Panama, where we would Bass fish, and grow them in the aquarium, with some success. Nowadays, I spend my time finding inspiration from nature to help create my aquascapes. I often canoe the rivers of North Central Florida and enjoy viewing aquatic plants in their natural habitat.

*Setup*

Pictures of the Inspiration:





































Lighting setup:










Shortly after setup:










One month:










Two months:










Latest pic:










*Specifications*

Size:36x18x18in
Lighting: Tek 4x39w T5
Substrate: Ferka Aquabase 
Filtration: Ehiem 2217
CO2:Choice Regulator 10LB cylinder 3BPS with Cal Aqua Labs In-line Diffuser

*Flora*

_Monosolenium tenerum, Eleocharis _species, _Staurogyne _species, _Cyperus helferi, Bolbitis heudelotii, Microsorum pteropus, Taxiphyllum montagnei _

*Fauna*

_Neocaridina denticulata sinensis, Caridina japonica, Hyphessobrycon amandae_

*Maintenance*

Not much maintenance due to the list of slow growing plants. I do change 50% of the water every 2 weeks. I have developed a new trace from DIY and it seems to work well.

*Challenges*

One of the biggest challenges with this tank was the slow growing plants I used. Starting a tank with slow growers can be a little difficult to get things balanced from the beginning. But somehow I lucked out with no issues of algae of any form. Good flow, good co2 and a little TLC can go a long way in planted tanks.

*Final thoughts*

I like to think of planted tanks as a small view of a world we don't get to see to often. Being able to create something like this out of man-made products is quite astonishing to me. I don't like to take anything too seriously when it comes to planted tanks. It's when folks tend to make things complicated that it should not be. That's when I think folks get distracted from focusing on what's important. Having fun doing what you love to do is what life is all about.

Lastly! Id like to thank everybody at APC for all your support and help along the way. APC is a true inspiration to us all in the planted tank hobby.

Kind Regards, 
Orlando


----------



## Crispino Ramos

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing jefe.


----------



## Bert H

Congrats, Orlando! :thumbsup: Well done.


----------



## orlando

Thank you Kindly 

-Orlando


----------



## Nevermore

Beautiful tank!!!


----------



## orlando

Thank you Nevermore 


Cheers, Orlando


----------



## Newt

Best customer service AND an expert aquascaper >>> great looking tank.
Very nice work. I also like the pictures of your area.
Gee, all this time I thought you were Orlando Bloom. LOL


----------



## sameer_elex

one of the best tank i have ever seen and with such an awesome concept and relation to nature!!
Cheers!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi orlando,

Nice job Orlando! It is an excellent size for aquascaping, is this one of the sapphire glass tanks? What bulbs are you using in your fixture?


----------



## Tex Gal

It's so serene. This is really pretty. I could get into the only water changes every 2 weeks, at least sometimes.


----------



## Fabac

The tank is really awesome! Great hardscape and plant selection.


----------



## orlando

Thank you so much folks for all your kind words of encouragement 

Kindest Regards,
Orlando


----------



## NeonFlux

Awesome scaping, Orlando!! Congrats


----------



## ProAquatics

congrats!!looks great


----------



## orlando

Thanks 

-O


----------



## HermetiC

Hello Orlando!
Congratulations!! looks very great!
Are you going to participate with this aquarium in the Acuavida Aquascaping Contest?

Nice layout!
Congrats again!


----------



## orlando

Thanks HermitC 

-Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

Just fabulous Orlando!:first:


----------



## Veloth

Gorgeous Tank, very well done!


----------



## orlando

Thank you Carole and Veloth

I have let this tank go by the wayside and have started 3 new tanks that are in preparation for our 2 new Gallery rooms at GLA.

I will have a 48x24x24, also 36x18x18 and a 36x18x21

All of these tanks will take lots of time, but it will be fun as usual 


-Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

orlando said:


> Thank you Carole and Veloth
> 
> I have let this tank go by the wayside
> 
> -Orlando


 Cool, I'll be up this weekend to take it off your hands...


----------



## orlando

Oh! I see now what it takes to get you up to Gainesville!


----------



## dewalltheway

Congrats O on your accomplishment with this tank. It is a touch of nature in a glass box.


----------



## orlando

Thanks D! 

-O


----------



## rwong2k

looks pretty amazing,
thanks for sharing, esp. the pix from 1 month to now


----------



## jeremy1

Very nice. I am looking for a tank with those dimensions. Where did you get this tank. I have the same light that I got for cheap so I went ahead and bought it. Now I just need a good tank to pair it with. 

Jeremy


----------



## orlando

Hi Jeremy 
The tank was DIY It was the first tank I ever made out of glass. 
With that said, we will have plenty of tanks next week in this size and others.
You can either call the store or email [email protected]
[email protected]

I should have more photos for folks next week


----------



## wilwil

nice setup, i like the grass, it looks greenn...


----------



## Agua-Noob

O! You never cease to amaze! Keep up all the good work not only with your tanks but with GLA also! :tea:


----------



## ddavila06

muy lindo, very nice and realistic! congrats!!!


----------



## leena_aries

This is a beautiful set up and I just wish I do something like this someday. I am a beginner in Aquascaping but enjoyed watching your tank set up...It is very relaxing to see the tank like yours... Indeed an inspiration for beginners like us.


----------



## albirdy

In the last picture of the nature setting, is that hygrophila???


----------



## drongo12

a very peaceful looking aquarium. I would only be worried about jumping fish!


----------



## kun

Hi Orlando,

I'm beginner of aquatic plants. Just wonder, do you need to change water every two weeks so that the plants grow well?

Thanks

Kun


----------



## watersoluble

Orlando,

You mentioned a new DIY trace mix. Whats in it? What prompted the change (ie what were the problems with your previous methods)?


----------



## Briene24

Amazing tank =P~


----------



## joshp428

Super nice looking tank and layout. Strong composition. Love the vertical pieces of wood jutting out of the water.

What are your water parameters? Never had any luck with getting the hairgrass to carpet in my tank. But I have pretty hard water and suspect that was the culprit.


----------

